# Monte Rei, Portugal



## Ethan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just back from holiday on the Algarve. Played Monte Rei and I think this should be on the "must play" list. The course is located on the eastern Algarve, near the Spanish border, and a couple of miles back from the sea. The plan is to build a range of super exclusive houses around this course, and build a second course, but right now there are no completed properties. 

The experience of playing there is slightly surreal. They don't want the course overplayed, but the day I was there, I did not see another golfer at all. Not on the course, the range, the shop or the bar. Service is very attentive and helpful.

The course itself is a Jack Nicklaus design. It is set in hills, with holes that play downhill, uphill, dogleg and play around or up to water hazards. The greens are large and fast, the bunkers are filled with crushed marble (lovely to play from) and the driving areas are generous. 

Overall, the course is a pleasure, partly because of the experience and service, but mostly because it is simply a cracking golf course. The average handicapper can play it, but the good player will still find it challenging. 

http://www.monte-rei.com/


----------



## Dodger (Jun 30, 2009)

I have heard great thing re this place,Guy I know preferred it to Valderrama...The big question is how much did you pay for the pleasure?
Bet you that has something to do with the course being dead!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 30, 2009)

Call me cynical but as a first post this smells a bit like spam, glowing course review, lost of location and detail on future plans, link to the web site. 

Anyone think I am being a bit over officious on this?


----------



## Ethan (Jun 30, 2009)

Call me cynical but as a first post this smells a bit like spam, glowing course review, lost of location and detail on future plans, link to the web site. 

Anyone think I am being a bit over officious on this?
		
Click to expand...

You are cynical.

You might also be officious if you were in a position of authority.

Not spam, simply a course review for a course I paid to play on holiday last week. Tell you what, GB72, if you go to Portugal, make sure you don't go to Monte Rei.

By the way - Isn't that a link in your signature? Your posts must therefore be spam, no?



To answer the question about cost, I paid 170 Euro. Pricey enough, but well worth it. The pro told me they limited tee times to avoid the congestion seen elsewhere. Like the course I played two days later.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 30, 2009)

My apologies, happy to withdraw my comments. We have had a few instances of people plugging web sites or destinations so it can be difficult to spot the difference at times, hence I made a post looking for a response rather than delete the thread. 

Again, sorry for jumping in a bit soon.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 30, 2009)

My apologies, happy to withdraw my comments. We have had a few instances of people plugging web sites or destinations so it can be difficult to spot the difference at times, hence I made a post looking for a response rather than delete the thread. 

Again, sorry for jumping in a bit soon.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. 

Just excited to play this course and wanted to post some comments.


----------



## Earl (Jun 30, 2009)

I will list my courses played this year in Portugal in favorite order:
  Quinta Do Vale (Seve's Course) Brilliant must play.
  Morgado
  Castro Marim
  Quinta Da Ria
  Benamour.

 All courses have their own websites 2 have aerial helicopter video tours check em out to see what you are missing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2009)

Ethan,

Welcome aboard. I'm just down the road at Royal Ascot if you ever fancy a game although sadly we are not a patch on your place which is a great club with fantastic facilities

To be fair I know where GB72 was coming from as we had a spate of spammers and for a while the good guys got tarnished with the same brush. I'm glad you liked the course out there. It sounds pretty good and I might be interested in doing a review on the place for the mag at a later date.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 1, 2009)

Ethan,

Welcome aboard. I'm just down the road at Royal Ascot if you ever fancy a game although sadly we are not a patch on your place which is a great club with fantastic facilities

To be fair I know where GB72 was coming from as we had a spate of spammers and for a while the good guys got tarnished with the same brush. I'm glad you liked the course out there. It sounds pretty good and I might be interested in doing a review on the place for the mag at a later date.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Homer. I have seen spams on other fora, although I think they were very blatant and obvious.

I think MR is worth a review. I have a bunch of photos I took if you are interested.

Also played San Lorenzo. Nice layout but the greens were in poor condition.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard Ethan. 
Have played your course a few times now, and in fact am playing there again on 12th of this month and the 2nd August with another member. I can't keep away from the place!!
Do you know either Paul or David Nash, both members at Bearwoods? Paul plays off 13 and his brother David has recently joined, playing off 9..but this should really be about 5 or 6, he is that good!
Did you play in the recent Libbys challange?
Rob


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2009)

Ethan,

I'll PM you later in the month once I know what I'm doing with next months pages. I'm up for a game anytime (home or away)


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2009)

Ethan,
 I'm up for a game anytime (home or away)
		
Click to expand...

Especially "away" eh Homer????


----------



## Ethan (Jul 5, 2009)

I have posted my pictures of the course on this website. 

http://web.me.com/martin.toal/Algarve/Monte_Rei.html

Also, another nice Algarve course I played on the same holiday, San Lorenzo, here:

http://web.me.com/martin.toal/Algarve/San_Lorenzo.html


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 26, 2009)

I have played Monte Rei twice now, as one of our party of eight is a member. He has had a villa built on site, and because of a delay in getting it finished (we were supposed to be staying there this February), our last round was a freebie!

I absolutely love the place, which I agree never gets even remotely busy, but we have struck out on both visits with the weather, which has been poor. We are staying in the villa next February and are playing the course twice, so fingers crossed for some warm sunshine.

The course itself is in pristine condition, with lightning fast greens, fairways like carpets and enormous bunkers (what else would you expect from a Nicklaus course?!!) - yes, it's pricey (eight club sandwiches and 16 beers came to the best part of 150 Euros), but if you want to play a top quality course, expect to pay for it.

The course comprises 18 very different holes which, when matured in a few years, will be just awesome. After a relatively straightforward 1st the course bears its teeth when you step on the 2nd tee to be faced with a vast expanse of water which you drive over onto a dog-legged fairway. In the event you carry the lake, club selection is paramount with fairway bunkers in the landing area.

And that is how the course continues until the par 5 18th - 501 metres off the back tees, more big fairway bunkers with a shallow green protected to the back by a trap and the front by two bunkers and yet more water. I eagled it on my first trip so have fond memories of it!!

You need to have your A game with you at Monte Rei, but even if you are having a shocker be sure to make the most of the experience. From the moment you arrive until the moment you leave you will rarely enjoy a better one.


----------

